# Is Gluten the Culprit in Our Fight Against Obesity?



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

With the summer of 2012 coming to a close, British athletes have put the 'great' back in Great Britain. So, there is no time like the present for the Department of Health and the Royal Medical Colleges to renew their campaign to try and make real progress in addressing the issues to tackle the obesity epidemic. With a quarter of all adults currently classified as obese and a dramatic increase in obesity related diseases from diabetes to hypertension, Professor Stephenson, a spokesman for the Royal Medical Colleges believes, "Obesity is a much bigger problem than HIV was, much bigger than swine flu".

The 'big' question to the solving the obesity epidemic is: Is it diet? Exercise? Taxation? Food labeling? Changing how we market food to children? Changing the way food is advertised? Increased education?

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/jil...lprit-in-obesity_b_1882582.html?utm_hp_ref=uk


----------

